# Shipping A Firearm



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

mustang67 said:


> You can ship a long gun as long as it doesnt cross state lines from 2 individuals without ffls correct?


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

petronius said:


> I think you are right on that.


Yes you have to go to a hub, I guess it is like there major shipping locations.
Your local small UPS stores will not ship them. I found that out the other day.
Matt


----------

